# T Shirt Compression



## novocon (Aug 18, 2008)

I am looking for a manufacturer for tshirt compression equipment. Found the thread about DIY compression, but could not locate a source for the equipment. If anyone could point me into the right direction, I would be grateful.

Thanks for you help in advance!


----------

